# "Rio" Won Amateur



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, everyone cheer for AFC FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire in the Hole, owned and handled by Lynn Nelson, who won the Amateur at the Southern Arizona Retriever Club field trial. 
"Rio" won the stake against a field of 61 other dogs (I think there were 59 Labs that Rio beat!!!), including 19 other titled dogs, which included a National Amateur Field Champion. 
That's a really BIG WIN!
Congratulations Lynn & Rio!

FTGoldens


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo, that's one heck of an accomplishment!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Woot woot. Congratulations 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing, I love hearing this. Definitely something to celebrate.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow! That is a dog gone great golden! We need pictures of the big boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!! Hugest congratulations to Lynn and Rio!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That is terrific!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats to Rio and Lynn. They are clearly a very talented team!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## hawk91 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats! Saw your pic on the Heads up kennel site, impressive.... Woofs and Wags, Pat and Reba,(Heads Up Foxy Red Baroness)


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

hawk91 said:


> Congrats! Saw your pic on the Heads up kennel site, impressive.... Woofs and Wags, Pat and Reba,(Heads Up Foxy Red Baroness)


I'm not sure who you are referring to as in "your pic" since I (the original poster) am not Lynn ... I've met her, but I'm not her. I'm just an interested Golden Retriever Field Trialer who cheers on all Goldens who are running field trials! It's a tough game to win, heck it's tough to finish. And when the odds are stacked against Goldens (in my opinion and casual observation, the poor odds are in number of entries only*), we have to make a big deal out of it! 

As for my *, it seems to me that when looking at the number of entries (Goldens v. labs) in field trials, Goldens actually fare better than the number of entries suggests that they should. In the instant case, Rio ran against 59 Labs and beat them! 

Anyway ... CONGRATULATIONS LYNN & RIO!

FTGoldens


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

Good to hear! Love Goldens topping the labs.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What an amazing win!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic, big Congratulations!


----------

